# Help half a computer in need of a function!

## evaner

I've got half a computer in my basement, and I'm thinking of putting the necessary parts back in to it (I've got it's original 1.2GB drive, just need to put it back in the machine, I need a new floppy and CD-ROM drive.  I have a network card already--not installed).

It's a Pentium 100 with 24 MB of RAM and it CAN have a 1.2GB hard drive.  What I want to know is what can I do with it?  I still want to keep it (so giving it away is not an option), and I already have a router, so I don't need that.

Does anyone have any ideas on what function this machine can have? (Installing Gentoo is not really an option, due to lack of, lets say, a couple of eternities to compile stuff on it)

----------

## pjp

Well, with 40MB of additional RAM, you could install Gentoo on it.  There is a thread that discusses how to compile on one machine for another too.  You could use it as a firewall.

----------

## evaner

Aww, but RAM for that beast would cost money (plus all the SIMM slots are taken up by 2 4Ms and 2 8Ms.  I guess if I could come across some 32Ms cheap, I could have 72MBs...  Remember SIMMs?) but anyhoo...

Yeah, a firewall sounds okay, but I think my router has that covered...

Anyone know of a place that'll sell me SIMMs cheap cheap cheap?

----------

## pjp

What is the maximum size your board will accept?  I use to have some lying around.  WIll have to dig them up to see what I've got.

----------

## evaner

Ah, if AST was ever good at something, it was providing technically detailed user manuals!

Okay, the machine can take up to 128MB (4x32MB).  No more.

It needs to be 72-pin tin-plated, 32 bits, single or double sided, +5V, 70 ns or faster (there's 70 and 60ns in there now, the 70 will go so 60ns or faster is preferable)

I don't think a firewall is very useful though in my configuration right now... but I can still think of something else!

----------

## pjp

I'll see what I can dig up.  If I've got some, pay for the postage, and their yours.  Let me make sure first.  I'll PM you later today.

----------

## therobot

you can find old ram for pretty cheap, i got some old simms for very little.

----------

## evaner

Well, I don't know what I'm going to do with it... I am able to get a floppy drive for free (provided I take it out of a machine and provided it works) and a CD-ROM drive isn't necessary if I can get networking to work (ne2k PCI, pretty generic)   :Very Happy: 

I still need a purpose for this machine.  I was thinking as an always-on webserver, ssh server, etc... possibly with an X server running (if I can get away with it)... but come on!  I want some strange ideas here!!   :Idea: 

----------

## rac

 *evaner wrote:*   

> Well, I don't know what I'm going to do with it... I want some strange ideas here!!  

 a junkbuster proxy

a secure syslog server

a backup coordinator

a DNS cache

----------

## GVSUScott

Depending on how electrically inclined and how much work you want to do, you can do almost anything with a serial port.

-Control the lights in your house.

-Set up a security system with a motion activated web cam.

-Make it into one big alarm that controls all your house's functions, air, heat, water heater, and makes breakfast in the morning.  Probably the energy you save by turning things off will be taken by the computer running.

-Stick a TV card/DVD in it, hook it up to your TV and have it be a TVio, DVD player and magical Test Pattern Generator, with maybe a robotic arm to load your DVDs from your shelf and a IR Remote.

-Doorstop that welcomes visitors.

Hope those were weird enough of ideas for you.

----------

